# Lyft is ALWAYS slow to charge a rider for cleaning fees and they ALWAYS ask to reiterate it.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Every time I have a problem with the rider, such as trying to collect cleaning fees or cancellation fees. I feel like I ALWAYS have to jump through a bunch of hoops before Lyft will reimburse you. I'm sick of it actually. I had an incident with a rider and I turned it in immediately, the pictures should have shown exactly what the problem was. So instead of Lyft charging a fee, they come back and ask me the exact same questions, like who it was, when it happened, what was the damage. For one how in the world are we suppose to remember the riders name when we only see it for like 5 seconds? Secondly Lyft can track us every step of the way and if I tell them where I picked the rider up and dropped them off, then why can't they figure out that hey it must of have been this person and asses the damage fees.

What even gets under my skin ever more is I ONLY HAD ONE RIDE for those hours and I HAD TO CLEAN it up immediately then I turned it in and I EXPLAINED THAT to them. But no we have to play this game of emailing me and asking me to reiterate the exact same thing I told them when I asked for cleaning fee.

It just burns me up when lyft does this crap.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Every time I have a problem with the rider, such as trying to collect cleaning fees or cancellation fees. I feel like I ALWAYS have to jump through a bunch of hoops before Lyft will reimburse you. I'm sick of it actually. I had an incident with a rider and I turned it in immediately, the pictures should have shown exactly what the problem was. So instead of Lyft charging a fee, they come back and ask me the exact same questions, like who it was, when it happened, what was the damage. For one how in the world are we suppose to remember the riders name when we only see it for like 5 seconds? Secondly Lyft can track us every step of the way and if I tell them where I picked the rider off and dropped them off, then why can't they figure out that hey it must of have been this person and asses the damage fees.
> 
> What even gets under my skin ever more is I ONLY HAD ONE RIDE for those hours and I HAD TO CLEAN it up immediately then I turned it in and I EXPLAINED THAT to them. But no we have to play this game of emailing me and asking me to reiterate the exact same thing I told them when I asked for cleaning fee.
> 
> It just burn me up when lyft does this crap.


yeah I normally get a email answered 8 days later.I got read what i sent cause i forgot


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> yeah I normally get a email answered 8 days later.I got read what i sent cause i forgot


I feel like some of these Lyft people don't understand English or they don't know what to do about a cleaning fee when you email them so when you email it back to them, its oh ok I see now. Or they escalate it to someone who can speak English.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So I finally get a response back from Lyft and they state they are ONLY going to give me $35 for this issue. I am going to show u the pictures and u figure it out, plus not only that I had to spend an hour to an hour and a half cleaning it up, but I also lost time on my peak hours for which they didn't even take into account, Thanks, Lyft (Sarcasm implied). Not only that I had to argue with them to get a cleaning fee.

From now on if I have a dog that I have to take an it is someone that I didn't take b4 I'm cancelling, I'm not wasting my time by accepting a ride that I have to lose out on other potential rides.

I think Lyft seems like it screws over its drivers way more than people realize.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Umm - they are giving you $35 for a bit of dog hair? Cry me a river. 

Easiest $35 ever.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm unsure why it took you so long to clean it up. That shouldn't take more than a few minutes with the vacuum


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Umm - they are giving you $35 for a bit of dog hair? Cry me a river.
> 
> Easiest $35 ever.


R u kidding? U never have cleaned up dog hair have u, do u even drive for Lyft or are u just making a dumb statement


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

This isn't the first time I had to clean up dog hair the other time it took just as long., unless of course u don't care what ur care looks like.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I have cleaned up dog hair. And everything else under the sun - I have a household full of kids & have had all manner of critters over the years. 

Amateur.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

In fact this is the reason I don't allow dogs in my car, plus I lost out on other potential fares and peak hours, u don't drive at all, ur just on here tryin to start crap


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Arguing with yourself?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Arguing with yourself?


How many rides do u have?


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Thats what I thought u dont even drive for Lyft ur just on here being a troll. I have over 1800 rides combined.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

If my dog has been in my car, I go to the gas station and spend $1.50 for the high powered vacuum. If it's just transfer from my house via myself or my son, my usual onceover with the handvac and lint roller, which I do before every day of driving,will take care of it. It takes less than 5 minutes either way. And I have a HUSKY. $35 is more than fair.

Granted, it's a pain in the ass if you weren't expecting it. You may not have a handvac and lint roller in the trunk like I do and you probably would have to search a little to find a vacuum station near your location. But $35 is still good pay for the amount of time and effort involved.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> In fact this is the reason I don't allow dogs in my car, plus I lost out on other potential fares and peak hours, u don't drive at all, ur just on here tryin to start crap


What year is you car look new


----------



## MrPix (Oct 4, 2015)

Remember, you can't cancel a dog ride if the dog is a service animal. Also, you can't ask a single question about it if they say it is, unless you want to break the law.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

never saw em, red curb pinned, wrote in to complain... NEXT

As to animal hair, splash some bottled water on a towel or rag. Itll stick.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I always use a lint roller. I easiest and fits in the trunk. I hate cleaning but I'll clean your dog hair for $35.00!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I always use a lint roller. I easiest and fits in the trunk. I hate cleaning but I'll clean your dog hair for $35.00!


I have two longhair cats that like to sleep ON me... Trust me, rough towel wettedwith a dash of water.

I'd have to go through MILES of lintrollers otherwise


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I have two longhair cats that like to sleep ON me... Trust me, rough towel wettedwith a dash of water.
> 
> I'd have to go through MILES of lintrollers otherwise


Yeah but in the case of the OP pictures that would have been an easy lint roller job. Two cats another story.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

Self'd

Why would you ever take a pax with a dog?? lol


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214589657-Service-Animal-Policy
Maybe because your choice is do it or get deactivated?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I keep a blanket or towel and a lint roller in case the Pax has a service animal... If it's not a service animal I won't accept the fare


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I keep a blanket or towel and a lint roller in case the Pax has a service animal... If it's not a service animal I won't accept the fare


I won't take a service dog either. I will cancel with no charge.

I bet most people don't realize but there are A LOT of people out there with dogs that just call them service dogs. I also bet a lot of people don't know that you can buy service dog creds on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006OLNBKU/?tag=ubne0c-20

You can literally bring any dog, almost anywhere. It's not regulated.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

a couple years ago my buddy bought this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T9S8DMG/?tag=ubne0c-20

and starting taking his dog everywhere. including a concert.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

First off service dogs are not credentialed. But there is one question you can ask and if they give appropriate response you must take them or you will eventually face the repercussions. With Uber and Lyft both. One complaint you refuse they immediately suspend you and investigate. You likely could be personally sued at some point. So if you don't care about driving for Uber and/or Lyft continue to be an asshole and refuse to take service animals.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> First off service dogs are not credentialed. But there is one question you can ask and if they give appropriate response you must take them or you will eventually face the repercussions. With Uber and Lyft both. One complaint you refuse they immediately suspend you and investigate. You likely could be personally sued at some point. So if you don't care about driving for Uber and/or Lyft continue to be an asshole and refuse to take service animals.


I'm not an asshole for refusing to let a dog get in my car. My investment, my rules.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

djangoswango said:


> I'm not an asshole for refusing to let a dog get in my car. My investment, my rules.


Well it's going to be funny when you get deactivated from both platforms and they say "our platform, our rules".


----------



## DMotown (Apr 5, 2016)

I had my first puker a week ago. Luckily he made it out the window. I took pictures of the outside of my car. Submitted it and got a response the next day. 3 days later, I was reimbursed $50 for clean up. Took me the 10-15 minutes to document it, send email and then another 10 minutes to wash off at the local car wash. Overall very satisfied with Lyft and how they handled it.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

DMotown said:


> I had my first puker a week ago. Luckily he made it out the window. I took pictures of the outside of my car. Submitted it and got a response the next day. 3 days later, I was reimbursed $50 for clean up. Took me the 10-15 minutes to document it, send email and then another 10 minutes to wash off at the local car wash. Overall very satisfied with Lyft and how they handled it.


Funny, I had the same situation last week. I made the mistake of using water bottles to clean up the exterior BEFORE taking pictures. I was denied a cleaning fee.

Pax got out and said he'd tip me "well". A measly $5 showed up the next day


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Well it's going to be funny when you get deactivated from both platforms and they say "our platform, our rules".


thank god my career isn't making $8/hour driving around my own vehicle.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

djangoswango said:


> thank god my career isn't making $8/hour driving around my own vehicle.


So it is okay to make $8/hour now? So why you bother driving now if it is not profitable for you? That's not smart. I do this part time and do over $30/hr which is still less than my normal full time job.

So I'm not afraid of losing my ability to drive neither but I'm not an asshole. If someone in need (not talking the fakers) needs assistance of service animal I'm not going to deny them. How demeaning and rude. Plus people with true service dogs take care of the animals. They behave well as their trained. And IF mess is left their responsible for clean up fees.


----------

